# [Solved] Neustart der ppp0 Verbindung | dcron läuft amok

## ConiKost

Hey Leute,

ich habe hier ein recht blödes Problem... Ich nutze hier nen Gentoo als Router. Via ppp0 stelle ich die VDSL-Verbindung her.

Da ich eine 24H-Trennung besitze, habe ich mir mittels dcron einen Eintrag angelegt, dass immer um 5 Uhr morgens die Verbindung neu aufgebaut wird.

Das ganze scheint aber irgendwie amok zu laufen.

Sobald das Cronscript ausgeführt wird, röddelt er etwa zwei Stunden rum, bevor endlich wieder Ruhe ist. In den zwei Stunden baut er alle paar Minuten die Verbindung ab und auf. Das ganze ist ein Problem mit dcron.

Was kann ich machen, um das ganze zu geben, damit sauber nur einmal sich PPP neuverbindet und nicht zwei Stunden lang immer wieder?

/etc/crontab

```

Galactica / # cat /etc/crontab 

# for dcron 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-process/dcron/files/crontab,v 1.2 2009/05/12 09:18:29 bangert Exp $

# dcron:

# This is NOT the system crontab! dcron does not support a system crontab.

# to get /etc/cron.{hourly|daily|weekly|montly} working with dcron run

# crontab /etc/crontab

# as root.

# NOTE: This will REPLACE root's current crontab!!

# Global variables

SHELL=/bin/bash

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

MAILTO=root

HOME=/

# check scripts in cron.hourly, cron.daily, cron.weekly and cron.monthly

59   * * * *   rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

9    3 * * *   rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

19   4 * * 6   rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly

29   5 1 * *   rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

*/10 * * * *   test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

# PPP0

*    5 * * *   /etc/cron.misc/ppp0 

```

/etc/cron.misc/ppp0 

```

Galactica / # cat /etc/cron.misc/ppp0 

#! /bin/sh

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart

/bin/sleep 1

/etc/init.d/aiccu restart

/bin/sleep 1

/etc/init.d/miniupnpd restart

/bin/sleep 1

/etc/init.d/ddclient restart

```

/var/log/messages

```

Jul 13 05:30:04 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jul 13 05:30:04 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jul 13 05:30:04 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 13 05:30:04 [pppd] Interface eth1.7 has MTU of 1476 -- should be 1500.  You may have serious connection problems.

Jul 13 05:30:04 [pppd] PPP session is 543

Jul 13 05:30:04 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 13 05:30:04 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1.7

Jul 13 05:30:05 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Jul 13 05:30:05 [pppd] peer from calling number FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF authorized

Jul 13 05:30:05 [pppd] local  IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:30:05 [pppd] remote IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:30:05 [/etc/init.d/net.ppp0] WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Jul 13 05:31:02 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15

Jul 13 05:31:02 [pppd] Connect time 1.0 minutes.

Jul 13 05:31:02 [pppd] Sent 6295 bytes, received 7968 bytes.

Jul 13 05:31:02 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 13 05:31:02 [pppd] Exit.

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] Interface eth1.7 has MTU of 1476 -- should be 1500.  You may have serious connection problems.

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] PPP session is 6251

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1.7

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Jul 13 05:31:03 [pppd] peer from calling number FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF authorized

Jul 13 05:31:04 [pppd] local  IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:31:04 [pppd] remote IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:31:04 [/etc/init.d/net.ppp0] WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Jul 13 05:32:02 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15

Jul 13 05:32:02 [pppd] Connect time 1.0 minutes.

Jul 13 05:32:02 [pppd] Sent 3933 bytes, received 6362 bytes.

Jul 13 05:32:02 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 13 05:32:02 [pppd] Exit.

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] Interface eth1.7 has MTU of 1476 -- should be 1500.  You may have serious connection problems.

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] PPP session is 273

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1.7

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] peer from calling number FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF authorized

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] local  IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:32:03 [pppd] remote IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:32:03 [/etc/init.d/net.ppp0] WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Jul 13 05:33:02 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15

Jul 13 05:33:02 [pppd] Connect time 1.0 minutes.

Jul 13 05:33:02 [pppd] Sent 4003 bytes, received 6513 bytes.

Jul 13 05:33:02 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 13 05:33:02 [pppd] Exit.

Jul 13 05:33:03 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jul 13 05:33:03 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jul 13 05:33:03 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 13 05:33:03 [pppd] Interface eth1.7 has MTU of 1476 -- should be 1500.  You may have serious connection problems.

Jul 13 05:33:04 [pppd] PPP session is 2675

Jul 13 05:33:04 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 13 05:33:04 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1.7

Jul 13 05:33:04 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Jul 13 05:33:04 [pppd] peer from calling number FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF authorized

Jul 13 05:33:04 [pppd] local  IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:33:04 [pppd] remote IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:33:04 [/etc/init.d/net.ppp0] WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Jul 13 05:34:02 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15

Jul 13 05:34:02 [pppd] Connect time 1.0 minutes.

Jul 13 05:34:02 [pppd] Sent 3676 bytes, received 6237 bytes.

Jul 13 05:34:02 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 13 05:34:02 [pppd] Exit.

Jul 13 05:34:03 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jul 13 05:34:03 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jul 13 05:34:03 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 13 05:34:03 [pppd] Interface eth1.7 has MTU of 1476 -- should be 1500.  You may have serious connection problems.

Jul 13 05:34:03 [pppd] PPP session is 2123

Jul 13 05:34:03 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 13 05:34:03 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1.7

Jul 13 05:34:04 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Jul 13 05:34:04 [pppd] peer from calling number FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF authorized

Jul 13 05:34:04 [pppd] local  IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:34:04 [pppd] remote IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:34:04 [/etc/init.d/net.ppp0] WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Jul 13 05:35:02 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15

Jul 13 05:35:02 [pppd] Connect time 1.0 minutes.

Jul 13 05:35:02 [pppd] Sent 3870 bytes, received 6653 bytes.

Jul 13 05:35:02 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 13 05:35:02 [pppd] Exit.

Jul 13 05:35:03 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jul 13 05:35:03 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jul 13 05:35:03 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 13 05:35:03 [pppd] Interface eth1.7 has MTU of 1476 -- should be 1500.  You may have serious connection problems.

Jul 13 05:35:03 [pppd] PPP session is 644

Jul 13 05:35:03 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 13 05:35:04 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1.7

Jul 13 05:35:04 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Jul 13 05:35:04 [pppd] peer from calling number FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF authorized

Jul 13 05:35:04 [pppd] local  IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:35:04 [pppd] remote IP address XX.XXX.XXX.XXX

Jul 13 05:35:04 [/etc/init.d/net.ppp0] WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Jul 13 05:36:02 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15

Jul 13 05:36:02 [pppd] Connect time 1.0 minutes.

Jul 13 05:36:02 [pppd] Sent 3660 bytes, received 6363 bytes.

Jul 13 05:36:02 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jul 13 05:36:02 [pppd] Exit.

```

Last edited by ConiKost on Mon Jul 13, 2009 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

tja, kein Wunder: 

```
*    5 * * *   /etc/cron.misc/ppp0 
```

Jede Minute, jeden Tag in der fünften Stunde  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ConiKost

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> tja, kein Wunder: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Aua... ich sollte wohl mal mehr Kaffee morgens trinken  :Very Happy:  Danke!

----------

